# Lets See Those 10/22's



## cball917 (Jan 14, 2009)

will start with mine.
basic 10/22 with tapco stock, utg vert grip, and truglo scope


----------



## KingTiger (Jan 14, 2009)

Camo 10/22, Tactical Innovations 16" threaded barrel, Mueller APV scope, Burris Sig Zee rings, Volquartsen FCG, bolt buffer, Ext. mag release, AAC Aviator w/Quick Attach adapter.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 14, 2009)

very nice, my next build will be somewhat along those lines


----------



## red tail (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is a few


----------



## cball917 (Jan 14, 2009)

red tail said:


> Here is a few



sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2009)

Betcha you don't have one like this. Not mine. Notice the price tag.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 14, 2009)

no i dont but my little girl just got a pink crickett. she does not know yet. she will get it when she turns 5


----------



## red tail (Jan 14, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> Betcha you don't have one like this. Not mine. Notice the price tag.




Looking good


----------



## batoncolle (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## cade.patterson (Jan 14, 2009)

Only got one (...for now).  Put her in a Hogue overmolded stock with TacSol threaded and fluted barrel, picatinny base, and mag release.  Got a Trijicon Tri-Power mounted on top.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 14, 2009)

cade, what kind of mag release is that?


----------



## cade.patterson (Jan 14, 2009)

It is a TacSol mag release.  IMO, one of the best one's out there.  I can drop the mag with my middle finger without ever having to move my hand or head.  It took me some getting used to because I accidentally dropped the mag a few times, but I love it.  TacSol products are top notch and are real light weight.  My gun feels like it weighs 2 pounds...and the optic is half of that!


----------



## cball917 (Feb 6, 2009)

i changed the scope and added the tac light


----------



## Broncoxlt (Feb 7, 2009)

Heres what happens when I get bored.


----------



## River Rambler (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's my first one....


----------



## Hunter Blair (Feb 8, 2009)

batoncolle said:


>



that is awesome and exactly what i want... what barrel do you have on that one? i already have the stock (got it on sale), now just wanting my tax returns to come in so i can buy the gun itself and barrel for it....


----------



## batoncolle (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunter Blair said:


> that is awesome and exactly what i want... what barrel do you have on that one? i already have the stock (got it on sale), now just wanting my tax returns to come in so i can buy the gun itself and barrel for it....



Thanks.  That's a Tactical Innovations barrel although it looks like the 1:16 twist is currently out of stock.  They do have the finned version for about $10 more.  http://www.tacticalinc.com/threaded-barrels-c-181.html  I went with the threaded barrel b/c I eventually plan to add a suppressor.  I also recommend their accessory combo http://www.tacticalinc.com/ruger-1022-four-piece-accessory-combo-p-1105.html

Tactical Solutions also makes nice barrels, although a little more expensive.  http://www.tacticalsol.com/store/pc/home.asp


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## AR-Trvlr (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems like I'm in good company....


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 9, 2009)

cball, I'm right along the same lines as you, but I went w/ the "earth" color on the stock.  Mainly because it's the only color he had, but when I got done, I really like the color.  I'll get pix up soon.  Oh and I don't have the front grip yet, was wondering if I should.....could you tell a difference in shooting comfort.  I also went w/ the slanted butt arm just cause I could see out of the scope much better w/ it.


----------



## cball917 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> cball, I'm right along the same lines as you, but I went w/ the "earth" color on the stock.  Mainly because it's the only color he had, but when I got done, I really like the color.  I'll get pix up soon.  Oh and I don't have the front grip yet, was wondering if I should.....could you tell a difference in shooting comfort.  I also went w/ the slanted butt arm just cause I could see out of the scope much better w/ it.



i do like the vert grip better than holding the forearm. i am thinking about putting the slanted back stock on to see if i can shoot it better. cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are pix....I hope


----------



## ch035 (Feb 10, 2009)

target model...not sure how much i like it though...think i would rather have a 22 ar15


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

At the gun shop on the square in McDonough, Ga they sell the 10/22 w/ a black Tapco stock already on it w/ no scope for $449.....That's right, $450.  I have a total of less than $350 in mine including a scope, flashlight,  and 30 rnd clip.  Granted the scope was used and the light came from Wal-Mart and was only $9


----------



## cball917 (Feb 11, 2009)

i think i built mine for around $415 as it is in the picture


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 11, 2009)

My daughter's 10/22.







Don't know how much I have in it - doesn't matter, she's my only child and loves the gun.
Elkbane


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 11, 2009)

I gotta tell you....That stock is ssssssaaaaawweeeeeeetttt!!!!!  Do they offer it in yellow and black..........JUST KIDDING!!!!!  I'd spray paint over it if it were yellow and black.  That is super awesome.  Who did the stock, if you don't mind me asking???


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice rifles..anyone care to share the group size your gettin'-ammo used?


----------



## ch035 (Feb 12, 2009)

i would but i got laughed at lol


----------



## ch035 (Feb 12, 2009)

30rd 50 yards federal gold match premium


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 12, 2009)

Ga Sport,
I did the stock work. It was unfinished red/black laminate when I bought it - kinda dull looking. I used Duplicolor Metalcast red, which is really a tinted lacquer meant to be used to make a faux anodized finish on metal on the wood, then top coated it with clear poly. Anything light color takes red hue, anything dark gets black cherry looking. The "G" has a sliver halo behind it with black lettering. If i was to do it over, I would shoot it with auto clear for a top coat. Poly is a PITA to repair finishing blemishes. I use the Metalcast over red paint on the metal to blend in the hues. The G was made from a fancy template - I photocopied my hat and cut it out with an exaco knife.     They make one in black/yellow - just don't know how the red paint will look on it...LOL
Elkbane

P.S. Kid's first group, Christmas morning after sighting in was .51"  10 shots at 50 yds with Wolf MT's - still shoots that best.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, it looks super.  If you ever decide that you may want to do another one and get shed of it, let me know.

As far as grouping goes, I'm not all that technical, but I will say I usually hit something the diameter of a squirrel's head within a shot or two (1 if I can find a tree to prop on) at about 40-50 yards w/ Winchester Wildcat ammo that has been in my closet for AT LEAST 10 years, probably 15.


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks. It's alot of work. You want to buy one and get the materials, I'll be glad to help you get started. I'm only 30-40 miles up the road. Between the stock and trigger, I probably have 3 weekends and several week nights in that gun - easily 40 hours. I made the basement off limits to wife and daughter. They were shocked - the only thing they knew was something was going on in the shop that involved red paint.
ELkbane


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 12, 2009)

I may take you up on it when I recover from Christmas bills here in a few months.


----------



## BookHound (Feb 13, 2009)

Fro stole my stock and barrel.  Before that it looked like this:






Now all I have is the action and a few magazines.  

Mark


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 13, 2009)

Book,
You looking to get rid of the action and trigger group?

Let me know - it's probably worth a few nickles to feed your ammo habit.
Elkbane


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 13, 2009)

BookHound said:


> Fro stole my stock and barrel.  Before that it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang u got some bad friends taking your stuff and leaving ya with 1/2 a gun


----------



## BookHound (Feb 14, 2009)

Elkbane said:


> Book,
> You looking to get rid of the action and trigger group?
> 
> Let me know - it's probably worth a few nickles to feed your ammo habit.
> Elkbane




I guess I'll sell it and the four HotLip mags I've got plus the two factory mags.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is my 10-22 build...

Hawktech Mantis stock in Habanero color.
Green Mountain 20" stainless fluted barrel.
Bushnell Banner 4x12x40AO in Weaver Quad-Locks
Auto-bolt release
Weapon-Kraft recoil buffer
Trigger @ 2 lbs - no creep with over-travel adjustment.
Over-sized bolt handle.
Extended magazine release.
Boltface Squared and headspaced to .042"
Firing pin recontured and pinned.
Tuned and polished extractor.
Bolt radiused and polished.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Feb 15, 2009)

fine looking guns have been watching the pawn shops and gunbroker for the right one


----------



## River Rambler (Feb 22, 2009)

Mounted my scope this weekend and shot it for the first time.
It's just a standard barrel, but after shooting I feel confident I could take out a fly at 30 yards on the first shot. Great shooter.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 23, 2009)

Added another one tonight.  One is for sale.....just don't know which one yet.


----------



## BMKClemens (Mar 22, 2009)

I just pre-ordered this stock ($109.00 plus shipping).  Ruger offers a similar stock made by the same manufacturer for on the Mini-14.  I also orderd a tapered 1:9 twist barrel so I can shoot those 60 grain agulias.  I don't think this stock will accept a bull barrel.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a bad pic of mine


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Mar 22, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> Here's a bad pic of mine



pretty sharp!!!!!  I'd like to see what a "good" pic what look like.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Mar 23, 2009)

Fro1911nut said:


>



that is exactly what i just got finished building.... mine wears the tac sol compensator most of the time.... holding out one of these days for that suppressor i want for it..... i will try to get pics of mine up soon.... sweet gun Fro


----------



## olchevy (Mar 24, 2009)

*My 10/22*

Well this was my first real gun, many years ago. Suposdley they were made in very limited quanities and on gun sale websites I have seen my model going for 400-500$! payed like 220$ but like I said its been years ago too. It has a factory long nonbanded stock with a 22'' barrel, and silver reciever and trigger asymbley. shoots great with simple cheap bulk ammo I can get all shots touching at 50yrds(with a rest of course) and about a 1-1/2'' group at a hundered yards...Yall can correct me if I am wrong but I feel that is exceptional grouping with a stock ruger and cheap ammo...


----------



## dsm454 (Mar 29, 2009)

*10-22 evolution stock atec scope*


----------



## reddragons8 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ruger 10/22 with archangel kit. California law permits a lot of stuff. You guys are lucky in Georgia!


----------



## wwboater (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is a couple pics of my sons


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice guns...can't wait to get my hands on a 10/22


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres the "Pig Killer"...!!!  I built this gun to hunt hogs on WMA's, Yall can see what I've done, Voltquartsen trigger assembly, 6-24x50 Varmit World Class Tasco w/Adj. Objective and Mil-Dot Reticle, off a sand bag, you can make 10 shots touch at 100 yards!


----------



## mcbrayerg (Aug 13, 2009)

What are you guys using for scope bases?


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2009)

here is my most recent build


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet.....Glad you brought this one back up.


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2009)

this last one was mostly exterior add ons. going to save back up and go internal. me and some buddies are thinking about having a 10/22 day this sunday at our range. if any of you guys would like to come, pm me for directions


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Sep 29, 2009)

AR-Trvlr said:


> Seems like I'm in good company....



And my new target build:









mcbrayerg said:


> What are you guys using for scope bases?



I used a Power Custom base on the target build.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's one I bought at a gunshow years ago for $75. She was in rough shape. I stripped the finish from the reciever barrel band and butt plate down to the aluminum and polished 'em. I re blued the barrel with a Hoppes gun blue kit using heat instead of just doing it cold. cut the ovals in the stock with a dremel router and refinished it. Then I filled her guts with power custom goodies, added scope bases and a compact 2-7x33 scope. Not a bad appearance for  just massaging what I already had a little.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Here is my WIP*
















This little project started life as a 96-97 vintage 10/22 carbine, and all mods were done by me.

polished hammer, sear, and dissconnect, auto bolt release mod, hand made extended mag release, removed barrel band and free floated barrel, increased radius and polished trigger return plunger, trigger job, cut factory stock to remove step down portion.

I am saving money for a bull barrel and a Fajen Legacy adjustable stock.  i also have plans to radius the rear of the bolt, and install an over sized bolt handle of my own design.


----------



## cball917 (Oct 4, 2009)

*another pic*

some more pics


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's my latest.....It was fun building.  Kinda scary how accurate this thing is.


----------



## chosinsteve (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm seeing more customized 10/22's in this thread then i've seen in some time. I'm working on getting my classic 10/22 model pic on here


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 22, 2009)

A question for you suppressor guys.

Is there any way to quiet down the action?  I've got an Outback suppessor on a Tac Solutions barrel and the action is louder than the shot.  I guess I'm being picky, it's not much noise but it is still noise.  Any help is appreciated.

I also went with the threaded 4" Tac Solutions barrel for my Buckmark.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> A question for you suppressor guys.
> 
> Is there any way to quiet down the action?  I've got an Outback suppessor on a Tac Solutions barrel and the action is louder than the shot.  I guess I'm being picky, it's not much noise but it is still noise.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I also went with the threaded 4" Tac Solutions barrel for my Buckmark.



http://www.tufferbuffer.com/

These help with the noise a lot.


----------



## cade.patterson (Dec 22, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> A question for you suppressor guys.
> 
> Is there any way to quiet down the action?  I've got an Outback suppessor on a Tac Solutions barrel and the action is louder than the shot.  I guess I'm being picky, it's not much noise but it is still noise.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I also went with the threaded 4" Tac Solutions barrel for my Buckmark.



http://www.silencerresearch.com/jg_bolt_lock.htm


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 22, 2009)

georgia_357 said:


> http://www.tufferbuffer.com/
> 
> These help with the noise a lot.





cade.patterson said:


> http://www.silencerresearch.com/jg_bolt_lock.htm



Thanks guys, just what I needed.


----------

